# Recopie iPad et l'audio ?



## Felix Potin (18 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

Je cherche à utiliser le mode recopie vidéo entre un ipad et une apple tv et cela fonctionne parfaitement pour la vidéo mais pas du tout pour le son... Faut-il récupérer le son à l'arrière de l'apple tv à travers la prise Optical Audio ? Ou est-on obligé de reprendre le son à travers la prise mini-jack de l'ipad mais auquel cas j'imagine qu'il faut un réglage spécifique car quand je suis en recopie video plus aucun son ne sors de l'ipad...

J'espère être clair, si l'un d'entre vous à une réponse ça sera super !

Bonne journée !


----------

